# Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More mutant hillbilly cannibal shenanigans, but now with snow, coming to DVD on October 18th

_At an isolated hospital deep in the West Virginia wilderness, three hideously deformed mutants go on a merciless killing spree. Now, decades later, this family of blood-thirsty cannibals is stalking new prey: a group of young skiers trapped by a blizzard. The abandoned medical wards soon become killing fields as the panicked victims come face to face with a chilling choice: fight back or die. With bonus footage too graphic for theaters, WRONG TURN 4 takes you to the most terrifying place of all...the beginning._

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/45792/mutants-run-amok-wrong-turn-4-bloody-beginnings-trailer-debut


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll refrain from making the obvious West Virginia jokes about mutants here


----------

